# 55g and new delhezi



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a very unique fish. Does it get any bigger? Is it part of the eel family?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its a Polypterus delhezi and it gets around 14"


----------

